# Working on a 417



## abibroadbent (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm planning to enter Australia on a 417 visa in December this year, what are people's experience of seeking work on this visa? I'm worried that with the 6 month restrictions that I'll be unemployable by a lot of companies as the limit will put them off.

I currently work as a Project Coordinator / Personal Assistant, would be great if anyone else in this profession can get in touch!

Thank you
Abi


----------

